# did the screwdriver test



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

hello guys
Finally got a .6 tenths of rain on sunday so i decided to try the screwdriver test today and some spots were harder than i was excepting. I read a few topics up about baby shampoo but i dont have a hose end sprayer right now. I guess i can get one but whats some other things i can do to help loosen the soil besides aerating the lawn. I may this fall since its been 5 years i think. What can i do to help me threw summer? Thanks guys


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

Bump


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Water it. Get 0.5 in (measured) additional.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

If he is combining highly compacted soil with extra water, at what point should he be concerned about funguses and moss forming?


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

Sorry forgot to add I watered t Thursday for a hour which should of gave me .5 extra


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

He is a couple of miles south of me. It was very dry. Indy did get 2in of rain on Saturday, but I think it missed the south side on Indiana.

How to survive the summer? Keep the grass alive with water. Do corrections in the fall. In the summer, when dry and hot i do 0.5in at 3-4days when the soil dries. It seems to work better for Indiana. When it is humid, I avoid watering.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

You don't need a hose end sprayer to shampoo/soap. Just squirt it down and hose it in ;-)


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

so tropical strorm cindy is coming this way. How early can i put some shampoo down before she does the watering for me


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

01redcrew said:


> hello guys
> Finally got a .6 tenths of rain on sunday so i decided to try the screwdriver test today and some spots were harder than i was excepting. I read a few topics up about baby shampoo but i dont have a hose end sprayer right now. I guess i can get one but whats some other things i can do to help loosen the soil besides aerating the lawn. I may this fall since its been 5 years i think. What can i do to help me threw summer? Thanks guys


 Have you considered using gypsum? Pennington makes some that might be for sale at the big box stores. I've never used it, but I would be interested to know if others have.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ hmm, no gypsum please. Gypsum should only be used to correct a soil cation problem. Applying gypsum to a soil might make it worst.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Good to know--thanks.


----------

